
How does the heap work? A reverse engineering approach - julien421
https://blog.holbertonschool.com/hack-the-virtual-memory-malloc-the-heap-the-program-break/
======
julien421
Hey I am the author of the post, please LMK if you have any question! Hope you
like it. Thanks!

